# DIY Diffuser from Ceramic Ring



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

This is not my idea, just copy and paste from here: http://forum.indoaquascape.com/threads/4410-Diy-co2-atomizer-mantab-brooo......

Tools & materials:
1. ceramic rings
2. hose connector
3. superglue
4. slate pencil / stone pencil for glue hardener (optional)


































































result:














combined with 3 ceramic rings:


----------



## Alastair (9 Jul 2011)

wow those bubbles are super fine


----------



## shep1979 (13 Jul 2011)

clever idea i might give it a go


----------



## Sarpijk (22 Feb 2015)

Resurrecting this ancient post to ask whether anyone out there has actually tried this seemingly simple ''DIWHY''.


----------

